# Chris Hoy - Leg Press 700 kg ?



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Mate said he heard this on the radio.

World class cyclists must have strong/powerful legs, but that's some weight that many advanced gear fueled lifters cant even lift.

That would be a total of 35 x 20kg plates on the machine....

I think that's b0llocks.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have read that it's a partial. However, it proves the arrogance of our sport to think that a "mere" cyclist couldn't out leg press a 20stone BB.

One of the BMX lads could squat 245, deep!


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Probably meant 700lbs.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

defonately meant 700 lbs lol


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

As above 700lbs seems more realistic.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Here...I can press 500k and Chris's legs are bigger than mine so guess again...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

700lbs... most lads in my gym can do that for reps... me included and my legs ate shite lol I don't doubt for a moment he could do it.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea i mentioned that is he not sure it's lbs. He said it was definitely kg.

I'm not totally ignorant to this. It's just a hard one to believe. Also with the addition that were led to believe they are totally natural.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

To be fair ... he trains for leg strength/power output. With the resources he has behind him and the time he has to train who are we non-Olympians to criticise?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well he's a world class athlete, and iirc leg presses can be set at different angles which affects work done/load total etc.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

If he can, then it's amazing and great respect.

Just makes me think what he could do with a gram of test and tren in him :whistling:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Big_Idiot said:


> Yea i mentioned that is he not sure it's lbs. He said it was definitely kg.
> 
> I'm not totally ignorant to this. It's just a hard one to believe. Also with the addition that were led to believe they are totally natural.


I wasn't suggesting any ignorance in my post mate. And "led to believe" is the right wording IMO... dunno about Chris Hoy and not suggesting he is assisted but I would say a great number of athletes are wiping their brows after the olympics and thinking "got away with that" lol. Jamaican sprinters for a start!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

2 points. 1). I doubt 35 20kg weights could fit on a leg press machine. 2)700kg is around the weight of a small polar bear. As much as I like Hoy I very much doubt this is true.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

phoenixlaw said:


> 2 points. 1). I doubt 35 20kg weights could fit on a leg press machine. 2)700kg is around the weight of a polar bear. As much as I like Hoy I very much doubt this is true.


1) you can get bigger plates than 20kg 2) you are not lifting the weight vertically, but pushing it an incline.

Just YouTube 700kg leg press.

You can fit 550kg on our leg press (more if you balance a few plates on top) and I've seen multiple guys shift that for reps... indeed too many reps so they resort to one leg pressing a lighter weight.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Totaly true!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

http://roadcyclinguk.com/blogs/weight-training-cycling-sir-chris-hoy-olympics-london-2012.html

631kg back in December...

Also as in the picture, some bloke sitting in top is how to bump the weight up


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

2004mark said:


> 1) you can get bigger plates than 20kg 2) you are not lifting the weight vertically, but pushing it an incline.
> 
> Just YouTube 700kg leg press.


Still doubt it and I am aware you can get heavier than 20kg plates I was messing. lol


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Big_Idiot said:


> Yea i mentioned that is he not sure it's lbs. He said it was definitely kg.
> 
> I'm not totally ignorant to this. It's just a hard one to believe. Also with the addition that were led to believe they are totally natural.


They get tested at the Olympics if they win medals, cant see him using anything


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I would fully believe that.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> http://roadcyclinguk.com/blogs/weight-training-cycling-sir-chris-hoy-olympics-london-2012.html
> 
> 631kg back in December...
> 
> Also as in the picture, some bloke sitting in top is how to bump the weight up


 :blush: I eat my words.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

engllishboy said:


> http://roadcyclinguk.com/blogs/weight-training-cycling-sir-chris-hoy-olympics-london-2012.html
> 
> 631kg back in December...
> 
> Also as in the picture, some bloke sitting in top is how to bump the weight up


BEAST!!!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Much respect to the guy and to the rest of team GB whatever they can or cant lift there all awesome


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Big_Idiot said:


> Just makes me think what he could do with a gram of test and tren in him :whistling:


Get disqualified is the obvious answer. You could of course ask yourself the question, if he can do that clean, what could you maybe do without chemical assistance?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> If he can, then it's amazing and great respect.
> 
> Just makes me think what he could do with a gram of test and tren in him :whistling:


Win every event he competes in


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Found this of Chris Hoy. Ouch.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Totaly true!


My legs have never looked big but i used to do a bit more than he does,they do fit on a decent press too!Here is more


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

phoenixlaw said:


> Found this of Chris Hoy. Ouch.
> 
> View attachment 91856


Going to sound a right smart arse here... but that's not Hoy:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/cycling/9402907.stm


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

phoenixlaw said:


> Found this of Chris Hoy. Ouch.
> 
> View attachment 91856


You don't see many shark attacks in cycling. Remarkable


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

If Ronnie used to do 2300lb I can imagine Chris Hoy would be able to do 700kg


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Going to sound a right smart arse here... but that's not Hoy:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/cycling/9402907.stm


Well then well then. I'm going to log off now. lol


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Win every event he competes in


Doesnt he do that already?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

700kg wonder if thats enough force to crush a terminators head


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Get disqualified is the obvious answer. You could of course ask yourself the question, if he can do that clean, what could you maybe do without chemical assistance?


Yep, interesting.

All i need is it to be my full time job, get some coaches and nutritionists, and the top equipment. How hard can that be!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Big_Idiot said:


> Yep, interesting.
> 
> All i need is it to be my full time job, get some coaches and nutritionists, and the top equipment. How hard can that be!


That's what I thought about Micheal Phelps until I did a few lengths and sank under the weight of my own lactic acid.....burns that sh1t!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> Doesnt he do that already?


Yes


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Chris Hoy is genetically gifted and trains legs day in day out. 700kg sounds totally feasible on a press machine.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Thinking about it, i actually think its possible.

I'm talking like 2 years ago, when i'd probably done a couple of cycles and i've always rarely done leg presses. But i went heavy and i did 400kg then.

So if training specifically and consistently, i suppose 700kg is definitely feasible.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

LukeV said:


> If Ronnie used to do 2300lb I can imagine Chris Hoy would be able to do 700kg


Dont see the point in that spotter being there :laugh: wtf is he gna do if ronnie fcuks up , PULL the weight up the incline lol


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

I think that's just some random bloke trying to grab a 20, must think its the rack


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Some of you make me laugh on here. Its not all about drugs and genetics you know. What makes a champion is a strong will. You can have all the genetics and gear in the world but if you dont have the strongest will i.e Dorian or Chris Hoy you will never get to the top. When i started training back in the 80s. People were benching 140kg for 10-12 and squatting 250kgs for 6 totally naturally. The problem is nowadays everyone wants a quick fix.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I can do 320kg for 8 reps x 4 sets and I have only be training for a year and a half now. Id hope to be able to do 700kg myself in a good few years.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

was amazed by his legs at the olympics so it doesnt surprise me one bit, i will have legs that big one day! (he says after four weeks training! granted itll be a long time to then, but it WILL happen! lol)


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

the guys job is to train his legs 5 days a week of course he can press 700kg. most weightlifters do legs once maybe twice a week so there is really no comparrison .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> Thinking about it, i actually think its possible.
> 
> I'm talking like 2 years ago, when i'd probably done a couple of cycles and i've always rarely done leg presses. But i went heavy and i did 400kg then.
> 
> So if training specifically and consistently, i suppose 700kg is definitely feasible.


Plus you're not a multiple gold medal winning elite Olympian that gets paid to train Day in day out.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

do oyu think hoy gives a sh*t whether random people on this forum think he can press 700kg, with or without roids. his goals are to win medals cycling and tbf he aint doing too bad


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd say Chris Hoy can do 700KG no problem.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bongon95 said:


> do oyu think hoy gives a sh*t whether random people on this forum think he can press 700kg, with or without roids. his goals are to win medals cycling and tbf he aint doing too bad


Yes I do


----------

